# JMRI and DCC program questions



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I just started using the program called JMRI (great program by the way) and I want to know if its possible to have the front head light (depending on direction of travel) be on full bright and the rear facing head lamp either "flash" or "pulse/strobe" then when the direction of travel changes (going in reverse) the lights switch accordingly...

is any of this possible? if not is there a way to at least set it up so when the engine is going forward the front is solid on and the rear light is either "strobe/pulse" or a "mars light/gyro light"??


I have been messing with it some and reading the documentation on how to work with the program but what ever I do doesn't seem to get it to do what I am wanting to do...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

JMRI us just a mean to configure your decoder. Its capabilities of your decoder that will determine whether this is possible. If you using a recent digitrax decoder with FX3 then AFAIK yes. You will need to reffer to the manual for the exact settings .
Regards and good luck


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

yes its a late model decoder, it has the abilities to do the effects, however when consulting documentation its limited information and really not a lot of help, heck im would be happy if I could get it to be where the front light is on and the rear just flashes...I know lighting both front and rear can be done, it has done it before so just trying to figure out how to make it basicially behave the same but only difference is the front light is full brightness and the rear just acts like either a mars light or flashes while going forward...(I plan to use this loco as a "pusher" down the road so thats why im looking to set it this way.

alternate option would be same loco being a pusher and its front light is dim/off and the rear just flashes/strobes....


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

A configuration challenge...love that...what's your decoder brand/model?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

You didn't confirm the make of your decoder. If it is FX3 equipped digitrax then here are the instructions on how to configure the FX3 functionality: WWW.digitrax.com/products/attributes/fx3 
they provide examples below as well.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

its the DH123, 8-pin type, my bad, the green and purple (i think) wires were cut as I did not need them and I also wanted to make sure the decoder was not going to be shorted or what ever, so they got snipped.

when I get home Ill open the engine and get the exact name, but I know its the blue DH123 in gold, but i cant remember if there any further lettering or what ever

I looked over that and its confusing me even more now, so as far as I see the CV 49 and CV50 are what i want to use for this, which is fine, that is what I want cool, but how to set up the CV is throwing me for a loop...


how I understand it is for a forward light with mars effect I just need to put 02 in the CV49 spot, and if I want to have it go in reverse 02 goes into CV 50, am i understanding this correctly?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ther answer is NO.
You can not make a light with a singe function be both directional and flashing with that decoder.
It is one of there economy decoders and has limited programming ability.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok cool, what decoder do you suggest for what I want Sean? also rereading the document it sounds like that if I find a decoder that can do what I want I want to program it with the following below, let me know if im on the correct thought track/process with this at least...


CV49 = 00 (forward directional ON)
CV50 = 02 (forward, directional, ON while in forward opperation with MARS function)


am i correct in how im interpreting it all? or should I use 20, and 22 since I really want it to be more or less non directional?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you would run and use JMRI it will give you a visual of what your changing.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

NIMT said:


> If you would run and use JMRI it will give you a visual of what your changing.
> View attachment 25183


Right, I understand that but im talking if I am at a club or what ever and I don't have access to JMRI and I have to do it with the CVs them selves...but I am going to use the JMRI interface but just want to make sure im understanding the whole CV bit them selves....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

CV's are not Cut and Dried.
Changing one CV may or may not cause a specific action to happen.
Example to go from the factory default Address of #3 to #8
Requires you to only change CV1 From 3 to 8
Yet changing from address of #3 to #5586
Requires you to change CV17 from 0 to 213, CV18 from 0 to 210, and CV29 from 6 to 38.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ah ok, well I suppose ill just use JMRI for the ease of it anyways....but I am determined to learn how to be good with CVs anyways...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do what you want... But know this; CV's can be different for every model and manufacturer of decoder.
So when you think you know it all you wont!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

lol I know we will never know it all, but we can at least try and learn... anyways JMRI is simple and it works so I ain't fixing it


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

UPDATE: I finially figured out how to set the chip up to do what I was wanting it to do where the front and rear lights are on going forward but when going in reverse only the rear lamp is on, so I finally figured that out so im thrilled about that


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

another update I got the program to do what I was wanting, I had to tell the decoder that I wanted it to run both F0F and F0R (yellow/white wires) when it was going forward, and then when in reverse to only run the F0R so after testing both on a DC set up and the club layout which is DCC it is working how I wanted, so now its just fine tuning the behaviors of the lights to what I want now


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting this info, it's helpful.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

cool, glad to help


----------

